# Male betta + 2 rabbit snails + 3 otos



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

This is how I'm going to stock my 10 gal: 1 male betta, 2 rabbit snailies, and 3 otos.
The tank is near a window, and the algae is constantly growing. Too much light, but there is nothing I can do currently about it.

What is the best way to introduce the otos to the tank? && will they nom the green algae growing? I don't mind buying zucchini and algae wafers if they don't. 
Petsmart just got a brand new shipment of otos in, they had a power failure on saturday night and apparently it killed off most of their stock. So, I'm getting new fish! Hopefully going to get them tonight after work.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Sounds like a good stocking plan! For introducing the Otos, they are very sensitive. Do the drip method. Keep in mind the otos may not eat all the algae!


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Bah I do not have the pieces for the drip method. Is there a way I could float them, and slowly add water to their bag? Dorm rooms limit space for fish supplies + me.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Oto's should have at minimum 20 gallons. They will run through algea in a 10 within a few days. Maybe with the tank being in direct sunlight that might change some things, but I really think they should have a bigger tank.

As for acclimating, do as you would with a new betta. I hope your tank is cycled though, oto's are pretty sensitive to water parameters.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Is the tank planted? I wouldn't keep them in a tank with artificial plants.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Are you sure your not thinking of plecos? I know plecos need a larger tank, and I know larger is always better, but I've gotta work with what I've got. 
No the tank isn't planted, but it is cycled. I was looking into planting my tank but petsmarts plants look gross, and I don't have the proper bulb in the tank, it is technically in a window but ive got a brown thumb with the few plants i did have. Plus I'm on a fairly tight budget.
If you can recommend where to get a cheap bulb proper for a 10gal I'll try and see what I can do. And also what plants are easy to care for/almost impossible to kill? I'm also not at my dorm for two days a week.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

carefully watch the rabbit snails. they are natively brackish and often times carry parasites when caught and shipped overseas.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Instead of rabbit snails, I'd do nerite snails, like Zebra nerites. They don't breed in freshwater.

Java Fern, Java Moss, and Crypts are great beginner plants. To make it easier on yourself, use a base of fertilizer like Eco-complete for your substrate and if you want, cap it off with natural looking gravel/sand. I'd add CO2 to the tank and make sure you dose with some ferts!


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

I already have the rabbit snails ,I got them happy and healthy from Bekah here on the forum. She sent them to me back in like September. I was just including them because they are currently residents in the tank. I have a betta, and 2 rabbit snails in the 10 gal. I'm just currently looking to add the otos. I fish-in cycled this tank. 
I have a sand substrate. So if those do well in a sand substrate that'd be awesome. So if soil substrate is necessary I'm kinda SOL because its already set up. :x

I know its complicated but I can show you what the tank looks like.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Plants will do fine in sand. And otos love sand.

Eco-Complete is not a fertilizer. It contains no fertilizer. It is a high CEC substrate, which basically means that it can hold onto fertilizer better, and is used in planted tanks often because of that.

Unless you have VERY high light from that window, or want to upgrade your lights, you _do not_ need to dose CO2 (and probably shouldn't go to the expense or the bother). It wouldn't hurt to get some Flourish Comprehensive and/or some root tabs if you add plants, but I generally don't bother in a low-light tank with low-light plants.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh, I thought it was fertilizer. You don't need CO2, but it certainly does help the plants. Sand with root tabs is a good option though.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

The window is a floor to ceiling window, and the tank is on a sidetable right next to the window. I could probably update it for when I have to move the tank home, but for now it might be alright.

I'll pick some plants up (java fern, moss, any other suggestions?), root tabs, algae wafers, and my otos when I head to the store today then?
I really don't want the otos there for very long in petstore conditions.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Crowntails said:


> Oh, I thought it was fertilizer. You don't need CO2, but it certainly does help the fish. Sand with root tabs is a good option though.


Nope. It's basically just crushed lava rock. There are a few more things in with it, but not anything overly beneficial. They do ship it wet, and claim the liquid contains beneficial bacteria already present, and water conditioner ... but without knowing how long it sat on the shelf and what kind of conditions it was stored in, i would assume the only benefit of the "included bacteria" is that it is now dead and has BECOME fertilizer.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Learn something new everyday! 

Anything with "included bacteria" makes me make a face. I'll make my own, thx. xD


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

If you're only getting java fern (which should be tied to driftwood or rocks and not planted) and moss, skip the root tabs. You only need them for root feeders.

Right now based on the algae, it sounds like you have more nutrients than you need so I'd not start any fertilizing right away.

Fast growing stems will be your friend ... they'll starve the algae super quick.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Okies so nix the root tabs.
I will attempt to get everything else.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

One that is really easy, even if it's a little ugly, is anacharis. It can be left floating, or you can plant it. It's a nutrient hog ... Petco here has it for 2.99 per bunch, so it's cheap too.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll look into that too, I don't mind if it has to float.
If I plant it I'll need the root tabs, correct?


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

xjenuhfur said:


> I'll look into that too, I don't mind if it has to float.
> If I plant it I'll need the root tabs, correct?


No, even though it gets planted, it feeds from the water column. That's why it does so well floating. Some stems do feed from the roots (in fact, most do), but all aquatic plants can feed from the water column to some extent. Really, I wouldn't add any ferts at all at this point, and just let the tank feed the plants. Later if you want to add an abundance of plants, or you aren't noticing the growth you want, you could investigate ferts.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Ooh sweet. Thank you!


----------

